
The pricing of solar - dtawfik1
http://www.samefacts.com/2016/03/economics/the-value-of-solar/
======
DamnYuppie
I am interested in Solar myself. Yet my decision matrix has nothing to do with
how much I can get back from the incumbent utility provider. I am FAR more
interested in storage technology. Ideally it would progress such that I
wouldn't need to pay much for non solar electricity. Of course it is my fear
that this is what they actually wish to stop; their end game is most likely to
make you pay for connectivity and services regardless of if you use them or
not.

